# Hi



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi guys what’s everyone up too?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, LC. I'm hiding from the heat as much as possible. 

The quail seem to like it though. They're laying eggs faster than I can collect them. 

It's Summer now. What are you getting in to?


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm seriously working on my crop farm. Farming entails hard work really.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TheChickenGuy said:


> I'm seriously working on my crop farm. Farming entails hard work really.


Pics are always welcome. Especially of farms in other countries.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Pics are always welcome. Especially of farms in other countries.


I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Hi, LC. I'm hiding from the heat as much as possible.
> 
> The quail seem to like it though. They're laying eggs faster than I can collect them.
> 
> It's Summer now. What are you getting in to?


I went camping and doing summer school also spending time with my chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, you say camping like it was more of a chore and you didn't enjoy it.

Summer school? 

The girls are doing well then?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, you say camping like it was more of a chore and you didn't enjoy it.
> 
> Summer school?
> 
> The girls are doing well then?


Camping was fun I registered for summer school for physics. Yeah I’m going home today so I can see them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you still at camp or summer school.

Physics? More power to you. I'm not wired to stay still long enough to study something like that.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Are you still at camp or summer school.
> 
> Physics? More power to you. I'm not wired to stay still long enough to study something like that.


I just came back from camping so now I am doing summer school online. Im going to fall asleep because of this boring class


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You chose to take it. Now you know why there's no chance in the world I'd go for it. 

We have gravity, that's all I need to know about physics.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL You chose to take it. Now you know why there's no chance in the world I'd go for it.
> 
> We have gravity, that's all I need to know about physics.


I guess I have nothing else to do so I thought it would kill some time lol. I don’t like physics either ..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Now what?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> LOL Now what?


I’ll just get over with it I get an extra credit anyways lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wish you all sorts of luck. It's a tough subject to take and if you don't like it, it's even harder.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I wish you all sorts of luck. It's a tough subject to take and if you don't like it, it's even harder.


Thanks I’ll be fine I hope.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you up early because of school?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Are you up early because of school?


Obviously


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it's not obvious. I'm under the impression you can do school at your own pace. 

Is it different from that?


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

lovely_chooks said:


> I guess I have nothing else to do so I thought it would kill some time lol. I don’t like physics either ..


Here is how to like any subjects. Simply find problems it can solve and see how you can monetize it. I love sci and tech. I studied mechanical engineering and I have a lot of science projects to try out when I get enough money. Projects that will help me cut input cost in my farm. 

So I will encourage you to put interest in it.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Pics are always welcome. Especially of farms in other countries.


Sorry for the delay. I will still posts it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's fine. We just love to learn new things. Everyone understands life gets busy.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

TheChickenGuy said:


> Here is how to like any subjects. Simply find problems it can solve and see how you can monetize it. I love sci and tech. I studied mechanical engineering and I have a lot of science projects to try out when I get enough money. Projects that will help me cut input cost in my farm.
> 
> So I will encourage you to put interest in it.


Thank you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, it's not obvious. I'm under the impression you can do school at your own pace.
> 
> Is it different from that?


If I were to do it at my own pace I wouldn’t even do it lol


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

My cucumber plants. 864 plants. I'm yet to stake them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

TheChickenGuy said:


> My cucumber plants. 864 plants. I'm yet to stake them.
> View attachment 44703


864? What happens after you harvest all of those cucumbers?


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> 864? What happens after you harvest all of those cucumbers?


I bag them and sell. Farming is my full time job for now.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

My plantain and bananas. Over 120 plants.

















My pawpaw trees (Red royal F1). Formerly 64 plants. But many have died after 2 years.









Sweet potatoes. 313 plants. Much more yet to be planted.









Some sugar canes.









Some scent leaves


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Son of a gun. How much land are you farming? 

And why do you qualify the farming statement with "for now."


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Son of a gun. How much land are you farming?
> 
> And why do you qualify the farming statement with "for now."


13 plots with each measuring 50ft by 100ft. 

"For now" because I will extend my hands into metal fabrication and try out many science projects.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you grow a garden like that year round? Or is there free time you can invest some time into the things you are really interested in?


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Do you grow a garden like that year round? Or is there free time you can invest some time into the things you are really interested in?


I run it year round. But with God's help, I will employ a worker to help me out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good luck. I hope you are able to one day move towards the things that you find most interesting.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Good luck. I hope you are able to one day move towards the things that you find most interesting.


Thanks.


----------

